# Clipboards



## medic8613 (May 20, 2008)

Does anyone know a good website with EMS clipboards like the kind nurses use that have a "cheat sheet" with information such as normal vital signs ranges, GCS, APGAR, and other somewhat hard to remember stuff?


----------



## JPINFV (May 20, 2008)

http://allheart.com/pm3309.html


----------



## Jon (May 20, 2008)

Get a big metal one, with room for paperwork. The plastic one will fall apart in short order.

If you really want a cheat sheet - make your own, print it onto adhesive paper, and then put it on the clipboard yourself.


----------



## emtwacker710 (May 21, 2008)

Jon said:


> Get a big metal one, with room for paperwork. The plastic one will fall apart in short order.
> 
> If you really want a cheat sheet - make your own, print it onto adhesive paper, and then put it on the clipboard yourself.



perfect answer, the metal ones are perfect we have one and its got scratches and dents all over it but it still works fine, we just recently replaces the old metal ones we have had for like 6 years, they finally s*it the bed..I use the plastic ones at my amusement park EMS job and they are slowly starting to fall apart..as for the cheat sheet it would be best to make your own, that way you can put what you need to know on it..not some generic list..


----------



## rmellish (May 21, 2008)

I buy the el-cheapo plastic ones, like you can find at walmart which open to hold documents. Costs about six bucks, which beats $25 at Galls.

x100 on making your own cheat sheet. Doing so will allow you to identify your weak points, and actually learn the formulas or ranges better.


----------



## mattulance (Jun 17, 2008)

Metal ones work great , but once they get dented they tend to get sharp, I got a decent lac fom one last week.


----------



## BossyCow (Jun 17, 2008)

We have a dummy MIR filled out and taped to the cover of the clipboard. But, remember, it needs to be changed often or you will forget to look at it! 

Also something to consider with the clipboard is thickness. If you do a lot of writing on it while at a desk or table, the thicker clipboards can aggravate carpal tunnel problems. I personally like to take the report off the clipboard while I'm writing it. I used the clipboard primarily in the rig, or in the home prior to transport.


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jun 17, 2008)

Actually they are the cheapest on Ebay. But like Jon said make your own using the metal ones. that way no one knows when your cheating they just think your looking for a piece of paper.


----------



## mycrofft (Jun 17, 2008)

*Maybe get a nursing friend or Ebay an old metal hospital metal patient record holder?*

No protection from the elements, but both thin and capable of expanding. Becoming museum pieces. Get friendly with your local hospital's surplus dept.


----------

